# Anschlüsse Msi CoreLiquid 280R



## martin_1988at (24. Januar 2022)

Hallo, bei meiner Wasserkühlung war ein Y-Kabel für die Stromversorgung der Lüfter beigelegt, damit man diese am Cpu Fan Anschluss anschließen kann. Ein Ende hat einen 4 Pin Stecker. Das andere jedoch nur einem 3 Pin Anschluss. Die Lüfter haben jedoch beide 4 Pins. Warum fehlt ein Pin? Die Pumpe muss doch direkt am Mainboard bei Pump/Fan angeschlossen werden. Vielen Dank im Voraus. LG


----------



## NatokWa (24. Januar 2022)

Es klappt trotzdem. 

3Pin = DC-Regelung = Regelung über die Stromspannung
4Pin = PWM = Regelung über ein Standardisiertes Signal per "PulsWellenModulation". 

Ein PWM Gerät kann bedenkenlos an einen DC-Anschluß gehängt werden, es funktioniert trotzdem. Ein 3Pin funktioniert jedoch NICHT an einem 4Pin Anschluß der NUR PWM kann (Im Bios also nicht umstellbar ist) was idr. nicht vorkommt. 

Beides hat Vor und Nachteile, in der Praxis ist es aber idr. völlig egal.


----------



## IICARUS (25. Januar 2022)

martin_1988at schrieb:


> Ein Ende hat einen 4 Pin Stecker. Das andere jedoch nur einem 3 Pin Anschluss.


Ist richtig so und ist mit einem Splitter immer so!

Mit einem Splitter, egal, ob für 3-Pin oder 4-Pin wird immer *NUR* von *EINEM* Lüfter die Drehzahl zurückgegeben. Würden alle Lüfter ihre Drehzahl zurückgeben, gebe es eine fehlerhafte Ausgabe der Drehzahl. In deinem Fall, mit 4-Pin, werden die anderen Lüfter zwar keine Drehzahl ausgeben, aber dennoch per PWM mit derselben Drehzahl geregelt.

Mit 3-Pin würden die Lüfter per Spannung alle zugleich geregelt werden und auch hier würde nur ein Lüfter die Drehzahl zurückgeben.


----------

